# Eggs without refridgeration



## cyberian (Jun 3, 2005)

Okay, so I go to the supermarket, get a dozen eggs.  And don't refridgerate it.  How long are they good for?


----------



## middie (Jun 3, 2005)

some people don't refridgerate there eggs at all but i wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 3, 2005)

cyberian said:
			
		

> Okay, so I go to the supermarket, get a dozen eggs. And don't refridgerate it. How long are they good for?


 
Check out this site:

http://www.aeb.org/


----------



## Haggis (Jun 5, 2005)

Until they float to the top of a glass full of water. Anything less than that is ok.

Its the only real way to know if eggs are still okay.


----------



## cyberian (Jun 5, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Check out this site:
> 
> http://www.aeb.org/



Link doesn't work...



> Until they float to the top of a glass full of water. Anything less than that is ok.



Is there an estimate in days?  There is no way I will submerse my eggs.  I wish to know so I know how much I should get.  I don't have a car, and the trip to the supermarket is not short.  So if they last in a reason time for me, I wish to get more at once.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 5, 2005)

cyberian said:
			
		

> Link doesn't work...
> 
> Try it again later.  It worked for me.  It's the site for the American Egg Board.


----------



## jkath (Jun 5, 2005)

*USDA CARTON STAMPING TELLS WHEN AND WHERE THE EGGS ARE PACKED*

When the USDA grade shield is present on the carton, the carton must also be labeled with the date and location of where the eggs were packed. Consumers can also use this information to learn more about the eggs they are buying. This information is typically stamped onto one end of each carton of eggs. An example of a date and location code is shown in the picture below:







Cartons that have the USDA grade shield are marked to identify the company and location where the eggs were packed, and the date that the eggs were washed, graded, and placed into the cartons. In addition, most packers also provide consumers with a code date, which indicates the last date the eggs should be sold at retail, or used by the consumer.

*1. CODE DATES:* 
Egg processors typically print dates commonly called "Code Dates" on cartons for purposes of rotating stock or controlling inventory. "EXP", "Sell By", "Best if Used Before" are examples of terminology used for code dating. Use of code dates on USDA graded eggs is optional, however, if they are used, certain rules must be followed.

If an _expiration_ date is used, it must be printed in month/day format and preceded by the appropriate prefix. "EXP", "Sell By", "Not to be sold after the date at the end of the carton" are examples of expiration dates. Expiration dates can be no more than 30 days from the day the eggs were packed into the carton.

Another type of code dating used indicates the recommended maximum length of time that the consumer can expect eggs to maintain their quality when stored under ideal conditions. Terminology such as "Use by", Use before", "Best before" indicates a period that the eggs should be consumed before overall quality diminishes. Code dating using these terms may not exceed 45 days including the day the eggs were packed into the carton.

The expiration date in this example is "Aug 29".

*2. PLANT NUMBER:* 
USDA assigns a plant number to each official plant where eggs are packed under USDA's grading service. This number is always preceded by the letter "P" and must be stamped or pre-printed on each carton. The plant number in this example is "P1380."

You can find out where the USDA graded eggs you buy are packed. Visit our List of Plants Operating Under USDA Poultry & Egg Grading Programs and follow directions to find out which plant packed your eggs.

*3. PACK DATE:* 
The day of the year that the eggs are processed and placed into the carton must also be shown on each carton with the USDA grade shield. The number is a three-digit code that represents the consecutive day of the year. For example, January 1 is shown as "001" and December 31 as "365." Typically, eggs are packed within 1 to 7 days of being laid. The pack date in this example is "218", meaning that the eggs were packed on the 218th day of the year, or in this example, August 5. _If your carton shows a USDA grade shield, you can determine the date that the eggs were packed from the carton date code._


----------



## ironchef (Jun 5, 2005)

Try one. If you get food poisoning then they're no good.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 5, 2005)

^^^ Sorry. Left my browser open and my friend decided to post some "helpful" advice.  

Seriously though, when it doubt, dump it. Getting food poisoning is not worth saving a few bucks.


----------



## Haggis (Jun 7, 2005)

You do not keep the eggs submersed, you simply test them as you use them.


----------



## velochic (Jun 16, 2005)

Are your eggs stamped?  You can use the code to find out date of production, etc. Probably each country has their own way of doing it, but in Germany the web site to find out is 

http://www.ei-love-you.de/ 



You can try to find a similar site for your country.

Otherwise, you can also look at the egg in strong light and see if you can see air in the egg.  As an egg gets older, you will see a bigger pocket of air in the shell.

I don't refrigerate my eggs because I buy them individually and use them individually and quickly.  But I do check each one before using, just to be safe.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 16, 2005)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Until they float to the top of a glass full of water. Anything less than that is ok.


 
what if you only have a half of a glass of water??
will they still float if you're a pessimist????


----------



## Dove (Jun 16, 2005)

Buckytom...then eat only half of the egg..................................................


----------



## ticoterry-EXPAT (Jun 16, 2005)

I have read somewhere that Eggs that are not refrigerated age at the rate of 1 day = 1 week refrigerated (for what it's worth).
Different degrees of freshness are good for different uses, i.e. really fresh eggs are needed for poaching, "aged" eggs are better to hard boil etc.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 16, 2005)

cyberian - there are ways to keep eggs for an extended period of time without refrigeration. It's called "preserving". Here is the Google results for preserving eggs http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=preserving+eggs

You'll just have to do some reading ....


----------

